# UK static home council tax?



## Tashy (Jan 23, 2015)

Hello all, some advice needed here please. I have been resident if the Canary Islands or 9 years now, but recently have been toying with the idea of buying a small static home back in the UK on a residential site, to use as a base when visiting family on trip back. Is there anyone on the forum who can give me advice re council tax? Someone has told me that as I pay the equivilent of it here in the Canaries on my property, and have proof of doing so, that I would not be liable to pay it too in the UK, or at least be entitled to a discount. Thanks in advance!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Councils can offer discount on empty or second homes but since 2010 most don't, so you could be liable for the full amount. You would need to look on the councils website where it is based.


----------



## Madge67 (Jan 23, 2015)

Or you could look on a non residential site - no council tax to pay on these. The only thing is they are usually closed for one month every year (sometimes 2) and you would be able to have a telephone line fitted. We have one in Wales and it is only closed during Feb. 

Its another option to explore.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

_shel said:


> Councils can offer discount on empty or second homes but since 2010 most don't, so you could be liable for the full amount. You would need to look on the councils website where it is based.


Fully agree with that. A friend of mine in Hong Kong gets a 25% discount on his UK house but is under no illusion this will apply in the future. If you are single then you can normally get the 25% for that as well but not in addition AFAIK.

Good luck with it. Always nice to come back to your own little place


----------



## Madge67 (Jan 23, 2015)

You are quite right re the second home discounts - it depends on the Local Authority. Some Authorities got rid of the discount or reduced them to save money.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

What is a static home?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Justina said:


> What is a static home?


A type of caravan where you have to pay site charges (usually high) every month.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Isobella said:


> A type of caravan where you have to pay site charges (usually high) every month.


OUCH!!!!

How to win friends and influence people


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isobella said:


> A type of caravan where you have to pay site charges (usually high) every month.


What used to be called a mobile home? How confusing.

I met a couple recently who have one in Sussex. They get kicked out for two weeks of the year so they came over to stay in their (still unsold house) in the village. They pay over 600 GBP a month site rental which includes council tax but not electricity.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> OUCH!!!!
> 
> How to win friends and influence people


I just checked with my friend Google and they agree with me

Some are very nice inside. We have friends who bought one in A nice spot in Dorset. They stay in their Spanish home in winter. What could go wrong, just the site owners charges going through the roof. Theirs was over £3000 last year and that is with nil council tax.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Bonkers, what exactly do you get for that much money then?


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Static home*



Alcalaina said:


> What used to be called a mobile home? How confusing.
> 
> I met a couple recently who have one in Sussex. They get kicked out for two weeks of the year so they came over to stay in their (still unsold house) in the village. They pay over 600 GBP a month site rental which includes council tax but not electricity.


I know, or knew of caravans or mobile homes, but am curious why if one owns the home, why should one have to leave it once a year.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Justina said:


> I know, or knew of caravans or mobile homes, but am curious why if one owns the home, why should one have to leave it once a year.


sometimes they are on 'holiday' parks & aren't allowed to be occupied all year


----------



## ABERAFON (Aug 15, 2014)

Tashy said:


> Hello all, some advice needed here please. I have been resident if the Canary Islands or 9 years now, but recently have been toying with the idea of buying a small static home back in the UK on a residential site, to use as a base when visiting family on trip back. Is there anyone on the forum who can give me advice re council tax? Someone has told me that as I pay the equivilent of it here in the Canaries on my property, and have proof of doing so, that I would not be liable to pay it too in the UK, or at least be entitled to a discount. Thanks in advance!


Hi,

If you have a static chalet or caravan on any site in the UK you will pay council tax and water rates, you cannot get any discount for paying any type of property tax in Spain - it is much cheaper than if you had a house or flat in the UK which starts at about £1100 per year for an 'A' band property. Static homes used to still be accessed on rateable value but I believe that they are now part of the council tax system at about £400. It is normally included in the site fees but not always, site fees start at about £2000 per year and go, depending on the site, up to about £10,000. Depending on where you want the static, it can be cheaper to buy a studio flat.. Hope this helps


----------



## lanzamac (Jan 18, 2015)

*Static Caravan*

Hi Tashy, i live on Lanzarote and have a static in UK......No council tax if the park is licensed as a holiday park. My friend works for a big company with parks all over the UK. He arranged to holiday let my caravan when i was'nt using it. The income from letting covers my site fees and water bills. Its great!!


----------

